# Reiter Farbe



## nathaniells freak (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leutz.

Ich hab da ein Problem. Und zwar habe ich die Panels mit einer Background Farbe vorbelegt, bevor ich diese in eine TappedPane einfüge.

Wenn ich das Programm dann starte gefällt mir das nicht was die TabbedPane damit macht wenn der Reiter aktiv und inaktiv ist. Damit meine ich die Farbe die die TappedPane Standard mäßig den Selektierten und nicht Selektierten Reitern gibt. Da diese Von der Farbstruktur nicht in mein System passen, würde ich diese gerne Ändern Die nicht Selektierten Reiter sind bei mir Grau und der Selektierte Reiter hat die Farbe aus der Mischung von Grau wie die nicht selektierten und Blau wie der Background des Panels ist. Der Panel Background ist auch immer noch Blau wie ich mir das wünsche, aber da wo die Schrift steht für den Reiter inklusive des Rahmens um das Panel herum wird in der Mischfarbe gefärbt. Wie kann ich das ändern!!?

Ich weiss das man bei der JTable nur den PrepareRenderer überschreiben muss und dann lief das so, das ich die Zeilen einfärben konnte wie ich wollte und z.B. jede einzelne Zelle so belegen kann das man Sie ändern darf und auch wieder nicht. Wie der Renderer eben programmiert war.

Brauche unbedingt hilfe!!


Cu Micha


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (7. Februar 2008)

Moin!
Seit Java 1.6 gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Komponente für den Reiter explizit anzugeben: http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/javax/swing/JTabbedPane.html#setTabComponentAt(int,%20java.awt.Component)


Vielleicht reicht es für dich aber auch, nur die Farbeneeinstellungen mit dem UIManagerzu setzen (UIManager.put(....)) :
http://www.rgagnon.com/javadetails/JavaUIDefaults.txt

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

